# Unterschied Fett / Montagepaste



## do.se (25. Januar 2012)

Blöde Frage?? Vielleicht... 

Aber ich kann echt nicht verstehen wo ich welches verwenden soll. Warum eignet sich Montagepaste zur Montage der Padelen z.B. besser als Fett?

Danke für eure Klärung


----------



## prince (25. Januar 2012)

Montagepaste da wo Reibung erhöht werden soll damit es besser hält bzw. geringere Klemmkräfte verwenden kann, z.B. Sattelstütze, Vorbau. 

Bei Gewinden ist es nicht notwendig, Reibung zu erehöhen, darum hier nur Fett um festfressen zu verhindern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (25. Januar 2012)

Vorsicht: Montagepaste ist nicht gleich Montagepaste.

Es gibt Montagepasten z. B. für Carbonteile, die die Reibung erhöhen und somit den rutsch- und verdrehfreien Sitz der Bauteile bei geringen Klemmkräften gewährleisten sollen.

Dann gibt es noch sog. Antiseizepasten, die auf Gewinde aufgetragen werden, um ein Festfressen derselben zu verhindern (-> Pedalgewinde).

Fette werden da eingesetzt, wo eine Schmierung bewegter Teile erforderlich ist, z. B. bei Lagern.


----------



## lix (25. Januar 2012)

Toolkid schrieb:


> ...
> Fette werden da eingesetzt, wo eine Schmierung bewegter Teile erforderlich ist, z. B. bei Lagern.



Mit der Antwort drehst du dich aber etwas im Kreis. 
Frage: Warum müssen Lager geschmiert werden?
Erster Ansatz: Um Wasser fern zu halten.


----------



## memphis35 (25. Januar 2012)

lix schrieb:


> Frage: Warum müssen Lager geschmiert werden?
> .



Weil es seit Anbeginn der sich drehenden und sich bewegenden mechanischen Teile heißt : Wer gut schmiert fährt gut 

Mfg  35


----------



## Toolkid (26. Januar 2012)

lix schrieb:


> ...
> Frage: Warum müssen Lager geschmiert werden?
> ...


Um den Reibungskoeffizient zu senken!


----------



## do.se (27. Januar 2012)

Nun habe ich Carbon Montagepaste zur Montage meiner Pedalen verwendet...  

Ob ich diese wieder entfernen und durch ein gewöhnliches Fett ersetzen soll?


----------



## slang (27. Januar 2012)

Es wird dir jetzt nicht alles auseinander fallen, aber ich würde das bei Gelegenheit mal durch Fett ersetzen.


----------



## CNC (18. März 2012)

Hi zusammen,

hmmm... bin auch am schuchen nach ein Lagerfett für Steuersatz, Lager usw.
Bin auch auf Galli von ROSE gestoßen, allerdings beim Googlen steht das es "schätlich" für bike ist wegen dem Lithium-Seife Basis. 
Jetzt frag ich mich welches ist dann der beste Fett???
Welches benützt ihr???


----------



## do.se (18. März 2012)

... ich bin zwischenzeitlich ein Fan von Motorex Bike Grease 2000 geworden. Nicht übermässig teuer und sieht auf gereinigten Teilen aufgrund der durchsichtigen, neongrünen Farbe einfach TOP aus finde ich... 

Galli wirkt demgegenüber aus dem Jahre 1950... und Campi LB-100 ist preislich total frech...


----------



## memphis35 (18. März 2012)

Wie immer : Mit Hanseline saust die Maschine 
und die Fette der Hersteller sind auch Lithiumverseift 







http://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/Hanseline-Titanfett-Montagefett-Dose-250g

Mfg  35


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swiss (19. März 2012)

do.se schrieb:


> ... ich bin zwischenzeitlich ein Fan von Motorex Bike Grease 2000 geworden. Nicht übermässig teuer und sieht auf gereinigten Teilen aufgrund der durchsichtigen, neongrünen Farbe einfach TOP aus finde ich...




Wenn du nur ein Fett hast sicher erste Wahl.


----------



## julyaric720 (19. März 2012)

alli wirkt demgegenüber aus dem Jahre 1950... und Campi LB-100 ist preislich total frech...


----------



## memphis35 (19. März 2012)

do.se schrieb:


> aufgrund der durchsichtigen, neongrünen Farbe einfach TOP aus finde ich..



Das ist ein Argument dem man nichts entgegnen kann .

Mfg  35


----------



## CNC (19. März 2012)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Argument dem man nichts entgegnen kann .
> 
> Mfg  35




Jep, haste recht. Kaufpflicht!


----------



## rebirth (11. April 2012)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k984/a2367/montagepaste-80g.html

was haltet ihr von dem zeug für/gegen ein verdrehsicheren vorbau?!


----------



## RetroRider (11. April 2012)

Würde ich nur bei Gabel mit Carbonschaft für nötig halten. Und so eine Gabel würde ich nicht fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (11. April 2012)

Ich hab aktuell das problem das sich mein vorbau auf dem schaft dreht. Ein versuch ists wert, oder?


----------



## swiss (13. April 2012)

natürlich, das Zeug funktioniert auch.


----------



## rebirth (13. April 2012)

hoff das zeug kommt heut per post.


----------



## do.se (13. April 2012)

mit dem richtigen drehmoment anziehen tust du aber auch?


----------



## rebirth (13. April 2012)

Jo, hab sogar absichtlich zu viel angezogen gehabt.


----------



## memphis35 (13. April 2012)

Wenn es jetzt ohne Paste mit richtigem Drehmoment nicht hält dann ist etwas kaputt , und da würde ich sehr vorsichtig sein !!!

Mfg  35


----------



## rebirth (13. April 2012)

ne is nichts kaputt. Gabelschaft und vorbau sehen beides super aus. Taugt halt nix das teil... steht auch hier in der IBC-Produktvorstellung das das teil nix taugt ohne Hilfsmittel


----------



## tobby88 (15. Dezember 2016)

Ich krame mal diesen alten Thread wieder hervor, weil ich gerade auch auf das Problem gestoßen bin. Ich habe hier die Shimano "Anti-Seize"-Montagepaste (nicht die Carbon-Montagepaste) und ich habe hier Shimano "Premium-Grease" Fett. Die Montagepaste soll nun für Schrauben und Gewinde aller Art sein, aber auch für z.B. Sattelstützen oder Kurbelgewinde und Innenlagergewinde. Der Name "Anti-Seize" (Anti-Festfressen) sagt ja auch, dass es dafür gut geeignet ist.
Das Fett dagegen soll für die Lager selbst sein, wie z.B. im Steuersatz oder eben das Innenlager selbst (nicht das Gewinde).
In der Montageanleitung der Shimano Innenlager und Kurbeln steht nun aber immer, dass man auf die Gewinde das Fett geben soll, nicht die Montagepaste. Hat das irgendeinen Grund? Bevor ich die Anleitung gesehen habe, hätte ich immer die Montagepaste genommen, jetzt bin ich dagegen verwirrt


----------



## rebirth (15. Dezember 2016)

ich hab an keinem meiner räder auch nur einen klecks montagepaste. nur loctide und fett.


----------



## Spatzenwade (18. Dezember 2016)

Hi,
Ich habe mehrere Sorten Fett im Einsatz: weißes (Galli?), graphithaltiges von Texaco, Castrol lmx, Heißlagerfett, ....
Ich benutze immer genau  das, welches gerade vorne steht. Funktioniert. Nur für Carbon halt natürlich spezielle Montagepaste.
Gruß
Spatzenwade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

